# St. Paddy's Day Fresh Hair Cut



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

So here is Sergio after his St. Paddy's Day grooming. I am glad I can see his eyes finally. People are still asking if he's a Bichon. I also asked for shorter ears and I really like those. I don't like how much the groomer cut from the top.










As you can see in my updated avatar, at least he isn't too upset with me from the grooming. The strange thing is, when I brought him in, it was anything but relaxing to me. The boutique was having a rescue event and dogs of different breeds were outside. Once inside there were about three young women including my groomer with two dogs on grooming tables and a HUGE black dog that belongs to the boutique owner and a smaller dog lounging near the grooming tables. Surprisingly Sergio really liked the experience even with the other dogs. And a dog bakery with treats.

I bought Sergio our first 6" bully stick and he chewed on and ate it within an hour or so.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

The top of his hair is a little short but I can see his eyes.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, he looks fantastic!!! How did he enjoy his first bully stick!!??


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

He loved the bully stick!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet little face! Love the cut and green bandana! Glad he enjoyed himself!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't quite figure out if he looks like he has a handle bar mustache. He still doesn't really look like a Havanese without the mop top hair. I can really see his eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The eyes are so lovable and I love to see also. I love your avatar! As he grows out a little, you will soon find the groom you love. He is a cutie for sure!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

The groomer shaved the area between his eyes and possibly around his eyes and I think on the bridge of his nose. I definitely like the short hair. 

$50.00, and $10.00 for a tip. $60.00 total.

I experienced sticker shock when I moved to Virginia/DC and realized a cut and blowdry would run about $65.00 for myself. I had one bad hair cut after another because they cut way too much. I realized that a lot of women here only get their hair cut about 2x a year and keep it long because haircuts are so expensive.

Maybe my groomer's clients like when she cuts short so they go longer between appointments. I really just wanted her to take thinning shears and trim hair directly in front of his eyes. 

He received so many compliments after the grooming when we were out walking. At least people ask what kind of dog he is. He doesn't look like a Shih Tzu or Maltese. I had two women who came up and told me how well behaved he is. Yes, he was tired and just devoured his bully stick.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I think he is super cute....looks like someone I know!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That is a darling photo. When their body hair is cut short, I like the ears shorter too, and the beard hair. Cute. Not surprised he got compliments!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Gorgeous Sergio!*



motherslittlehelper said:


> That is a darling photo. When their body hair is cut short, I like the ears shorter too, and the beard hair. Cute. Not surprised he got compliments!


I agree! Michele, Sergio in his new cut is devastatingly handsome!

If he's a bit short on top, I don't find it TOO too short; I like it when my groomer cuts Camellia's top pretty short. I ADORE my groomer! She also cuts the ears - maybe a bit longer than Sergio's, but at a slight angle along the bottom - I just LOVE how she does it I'll have to try to find photos. I changed computers, and am still struggling with Windows 7 and photos.

You can get SOME idea from my avatar.
Sun, 18 Mar 2012 14:21:58 (PDT)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute!!

I can never figure out why people love the guessing what breed it is game..lol, even people who are really really bad at it, still play it all the time ..

Kara


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

My most important criteria for the grooming experience is that he didn't seem afraid for me to leave him. I liked the groomer. I'm wondering if they put something in those dogs treats that they give them while they're being groomed? 

Is it typical that dogs are groomed more than one at a time? 

My groomer was all excited about her new Chris Christensen products and tools. She used ice on ice leave in conditioner. 

Since Sergio is a Havana Silk, he actually doesn't have a double coat or an undercoat. The groomer noted that, also. And his hair looks curlier and possibly like it hasn't been brushed, until you actually touch it. It's extremely soft and easy to brush and comb, much easier to maintain than it looks. His coat feels like human hair. It is silky. 

The groomer said to her it was more "wavy" than curly.


----------

